# After a (long) time off...



## nicole

Well, I played the viola in college and then made a drastic change in major. Since then (it's been about 10 years), I've only practiced sporadically and without much discipline. It goes without saying that there really hasn't been any progress and I'm sure I've developed some bad habits in the meantime. I've been looking around for a teacher but I live in a place where the options are somewhat limited without a couple hour drive, but I've broken out the scale studies and tried to revisit some of the pieces I played in college. So, my question is this -- where do I start and how do I proceed? Also, what options do I have if I can't find a teacher? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amzor

You should try and get your technique back up to standard! Play some simpler pieces but make sure you're holding and bowing properly! Left hand in the right shape and bow hand bowing straight and make sure your arms relaxed and flowing! 
As boring as it is it will be good for you to do studies and things! There may not be a teacher in your area but there will almost definitely be someone who plays at least violin. That'd be a good place to start because they can get you back into a routine and back to your previous standard!

If you have questions though you should ask here for the time being, I'm sure there will be people here who can answer tour questions fairly quickly! Good luck!


----------



## nicole

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. I've sat in at rehearsal with a small group of local violists; the repertoire is very basic but it's sort of a humbling struggle to learn to play as part of an ensemble again. Such is the process I suppose! In any case, has anyone used or been a part of Musika? I've never used anything like this to find an instructor -- it's always been either word of mouth or through school so I'm a little apprehensive about it, but I think it might be worth a try.


----------



## DavidBassPlayer

Late response, sorry. Start slowly and with simple pieces. Play 10 minutes the first day, increase by 5 each day to the limit your other activities impose. Don't do too much at once, increase the time each day. Get a teacher, at least temporarily, to check your posture and other bad habits.


----------

